# My "super, extremely small haul"...haul lol



## MsButterfli (Apr 26, 2009)

so me and my lil 6 week old lil mama went to the mall since it was a nice day today. went to Nordies and saw this lil travel set. MA said its a Nordies Exclusive and it was $25.00

Small Fix+ 30ML/1.0 US FL OZ
Small Strobe Cream 30ML/1.0 US FL OZ
Small Cleanse Off oil 30ML/1.0 US FL OZ

Its called the MAC Upstarts/Fast Fixes

even tho im not traveling anytime soon, it will be easier to have these on the dresser








told u it was small lol


----------



## SoupyGeorge (Apr 26, 2009)

How small are they actually?  Cause thats a really good deal!


----------



## alka1 (Apr 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsButterfli* 

 
_so me and my lil 6 week old lil mama went to the mall since it was a nice day today. went to Nordies and saw this lil travel set. MA said its a Nordies Exclusive and it was $25.00

Small Fix+
Small Strobe Cream
Small Cleanse Off oil

even tho im not traveling anytime soon, it will be easier to have these on the dresser

told u it was small lol_

 
small but cute!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I actually really want that kit.. do you know what the name is? I wanna know so I can ask for it next time i'm at nordstrom.

also.. i'd love to know the product size for each 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'd really really appreciate it if you could post that info!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SoupyGeorge* 

 
_How small are they actually?  Cause thats a really good deal!_

 
I agree, it's a really good deal. especially for traveling/trying out new products. i'd love to have a pocket-sized Fix+. I also want to try the cleanse off oil 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit- thanks for adding in that extra info - 1 oz is definitely a generous size!


----------



## MsButterfli (Apr 26, 2009)

edited to add the name/size info


----------



## kaliraksha (Apr 26, 2009)

Ooh, that's a great way to try some of these other products... right now I just use the primer... but would love to try the others. Thanks for posting and congrats on your awesome haul!


----------



## VintageAqua (Apr 26, 2009)

cute and functional. Seems like it would make a good mother's day gift too!


----------



## VintageAqua (Apr 26, 2009)

P.S. I wonder if you can B2M these?


----------



## Nicnivin (Apr 26, 2009)

Oh that is awesome, I will have to go to Nordies and get one for myself so I can try out those products! Exciting!


----------



## noahlowryfan (Apr 26, 2009)

are they available at all Nordies locations?


----------



## misz_leslie (Apr 27, 2009)

ohh i need to go get me some. great haul!


----------



## makeup_queen81 (Apr 27, 2009)

wish i had a nordstroms near me so i could buy this


----------



## thezander (Apr 27, 2009)

awesome! seems like a smart buy.


----------



## aziajs (Apr 27, 2009)

see...this is why I love your hauls.  You always put me on to something new.  I'd like to check this out.


----------



## blazeno.8 (Apr 27, 2009)

Wow, I had no clue that they even had this.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Apr 27, 2009)

i think i saw those the other day!


----------



## jojo_makeuplvr (Apr 27, 2009)

Nice Haul. I would love to have a travel size fix+.


----------



## lushious_lips (Apr 27, 2009)

Enjoy.


----------



## Charlie'sAngel (Apr 27, 2009)

Oh my dear I need that set!!!! I have a weird obsession for travel-sized items, even though they are less value!!! lol


----------



## AlliSwan (Apr 27, 2009)

OMG super cute and awesome for travel!


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 27, 2009)

I really like the mini Fix+ because you ca refill it and it is just the right travel size


----------



## ForeverKrystal (Apr 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_I really like the mini Fix+ because you ca refill it and it is just the right travel size_

 
Great idea!

This is also a nice option for someone (such as myself) interested in trying these products without having to purchase full size!


----------



## reesesilverstar (Apr 27, 2009)

That's an awesome haul tho! I wouldn't mind getting that kit. Unfortunately no Nordies in Houston...


----------



## n_c (Apr 27, 2009)

Oh niice, i want these now.


----------



## chrissyclass (Apr 27, 2009)

Hey my MA gave me one of these sets last month! I had no idea they were for sale!


----------



## frocher (Apr 27, 2009)

........


----------



## ForeverKrystal (Apr 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *reesesilverstar* 

 
_That's an awesome haul tho! I wouldn't mind getting that kit. Unfortunately no Nordies in Houston..._

 
Nordies = Nordstroms...Correct?
Newbie here.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Anywho...there is a Nordstroms in the Galleria off Hidalgo.


----------



## TamiChoi (Apr 27, 2009)

enjoy your haul!


----------



## Tahti (Apr 27, 2009)

*squee* omg so cute! What a great idea!


----------



## Brie (Apr 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_I really like the mini Fix+ because you ca refill it and it is just the right travel size_

 

That would be perfect for my bag for throughout the day


----------



## MACMAC (Apr 28, 2009)

They are so cute!


----------



## chelsi5 (Apr 28, 2009)

love it!!  perfect for traveling!!


----------

